# Fed Up



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

poor puppy!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

It seems like they are bottomless pits when it comes to treats. Momo can self-regulate her kibble, but, anything else, she's constantly wanting.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know ANYONE's dog who would behave that way.... CERTAINLY not KODI!!!ound:

Seriously, I don't allow family members to feed him at the table when I'm around, but considering how bad he is about begging, I suspect there are a certain number of "oopses" when certain people (husband's name withheld) think I'm not at the table.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Ha ha...notice it's only the parents sneaking the dogs treats?

Brody is a huge beggar and I never give him table scraps. The other night he was so obnoxious about begging that he ended up missing out on his dinner because I took it up at 7 (it had been down for 2 hours) since he was so busy trying to beg stuff off of me that he didn't pay attention to his own dinner.


----------

